# In the market, would love some advice!



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

After my first adventure in a Hobie PA, I've been hooked! I'm actively looking at purchasing a PA and came across a local joint that's posting the following ad: https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/d/augusta-hobie-fishing-kayaks-2018-models/6874293932.html

I figured I'd ask those in the know if there was a difference between these and normal PA models? My only adventure was in a PA 12, and was wondering if there was a noticeable different between the 12 and 14?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Magik said:


> After my first adventure in a Hobie PA, I've been hooked! I'm actively looking at purchasing a PA and came across a local joint that's posting the following ad: https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/d/augusta-hobie-fishing-kayaks-2018-models/6874293932.html
> 
> I figured I'd ask those in the know if there was a difference between these and normal PA models? My only adventure was in a PA 12, and was wondering if there was a noticeable different between the 12 and 14?


I have never even been in a PA. My local dealer does not carry them, (they will special order). They say they are too heavy.

That said, you might want to give them a call a see if you can take it for test drive. 

Buying “Used” from a dealer with warranty is a nice way to go. 

Good luck.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Should answer many questions bigger is always better if you can handle the weight and a way to haul it


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tito said:


> Should answer many questions bigger is always better if you can handle the weight and a way to haul it


I disagree. I went with a revolution rather than the larger Outback because I may go 10 miles in day so paddling ease is also an issue. 
I just added outriggers for extra stability without them touching the water if you do not need them. In truth I have not had it in the water yet since I added them as we are camping most of the month. 

Sometimes more is just more.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> I disagree. I went with a revolution rather than the larger Outback because I may go 10 miles in day so paddling ease is also an issue.
> I just added outriggers for extra stability without them touching the water if you do not need them. In truth I have not had it in the water yet since I added them as we are camping most of the month.
> 
> Sometimes more is just more.


I disagree with that. When you go bigger with the same style yak bigger is better. When you go longer you can go narrower which is what they do with same stability. Same wetted area skinny boat will be faster and easier to paddle. All the fast yaks are in the 18 ft-20 ft range


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tito said:


> I disagree with that. When you go bigger with the same style yak bigger is better. When you go longer you can go narrower which is what they do with same stability. Same wetted area skinny boat will be faster and easier to paddle. All the fast yaks are in the 18 ft-20 ft range


Then just buy a bass boat. 
Enough is enough; more is just more in some cases. What is enough is what he has to decide.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah I’d absolutely sacrifice speed for stability. I’ve seen plenty of Hobies with motors added ;-)


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Magik said:


> Yeah I’d absolutely sacrifice speed for stability. I’ve seen plenty of Hobies with motors added ;-)


Thats what you want in a fishing boat stability. Speed is kinda over rated you want more glide per stroke or ease. Between 12 and 14 is in the range of .2 mph difference. Go an hour straight less than a 1/4 mile farther. I would say the number middle age fisherman going a hour straight is small


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Magik said:


> Yeah I’d absolutely sacrifice speed for stability. I’ve seen plenty of Hobies with motors added ;-)


While you really don't sacrifice speed for stability with a PA, as they cover water just fine. Many of the stable, stand up to cast kayaks would be very dangerous on big water.
I paddle a solo canoe on big water. Most of the guys I fish with have gone to the PA 14. I have seen more than a few wide, stand up and fish kayaks have serious trouble in the wind on drowned river mouths fishing for staging salmon. On big water it would be bad.
Also there is a big difference between primary stability and secondary stability. A Jon boat has primary stability, a deep V secondary stability. Depending on where you fish, one or the other is more important. I fish big water and rivers, secondary stability is what matters to me.
For what it's worth, I fished with guys with a multitude of different types of Hobie kayaks. From small and narrow 12 footers to PA 14's. Every Hobie kayak I have seen has been a pretty capable craft. That comes from a guy that has no interest in owning one.
PS, the other thing that seems to come with owning a PA is a trailer. Nothing wrong with that. They do handle(PA's) some snotty conditions


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Just got back from Louisiana for Red Fish..........Many Hobies in action. I can't have one in Michigan in the areas I fish. Muskegon goes from deep to shallow....I rip the drive unit off if I couldn't pull it in time. I like to fish in lakes in and around the weeds.........I'd have the whole unit tangled up. I have a Ocean Big Game...........great ride...........just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I had an Outback, sold that, now I have a PA 12. I use it 75% in shallow rivers. Sure I still have to paddle sometimes. But, The drive rarely has to come out. When your feet are spread apart, the fins lay flat against the hull. The only times I can think of is when I have to slide the hull across a fallen log that I’m not easily floating over. Plus you can get decent propulsion from little pushes on the pedals, you don’t need a full stoke. Like anything, You have to pay a attention to your depth. I’ve bent the drive rods damn near in half ramming into obstructions, and I can bend them back and go on my way. They are built extremely well. I can make it through some pretty weedy stuff, but some weeds are worse than others. In the end, I catch more fish while peddling than paddling. I’d buy another Hobie in a heartbeat.


----------

